# pipe dies



## BE Ranch (Aug 10, 2021)

Anyone trade for Ridgid dies got several R12-- R00 size would trade for Ridgid threading stuff----just traded for them don't need more than one die per size


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’ll give you a 1/2 used book of matches and an empty beer bottle!!!!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’ll give you 2 Jae breakers, a used disc golf disc and some letter sized envelopes…


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Three butt scratchers. One is used, your guess which.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Three butt scratchers. One is used, your guess which.


How will we make a guess? We all know schit doesn’t stink!!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

BE Ranch said:


> Anyone trade for Ridgid dies got several R12-- R00 size would trade for Ridgid threading stuff----just traded for them don't need more than one die per size











PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com













READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------

